# Anyone do any fishing?



## blindkiller85

I know it's kind of awkward to be talking about fishing on a fish loving site. I catch and release all of my fish unless I manage to let them swallow the hook and would end up killing them. That's the only time I keep fish anymore unless I'm going for specs. (crappie)

I do a lot of freshwater around central Florida with my bass boat. Bout that time of year I need to be watching for the right time to go spec fishing as well. 

2005 Nitro NX750 with 115hp mercury










I wish that was my place, but it's not. That's the picture from when I bought the boat.


----------



## cossie

i do a bit of fishin in uk but nothing big

my Personal best is a 7 3/4 common carp


----------



## Chard56

Who cares about the house when you've got a nice boat like that! I used to be wading a creek or live bait fishing ponds and lakes 200 days out of the year. The last 3 or 4 I don't get out but maybe 10 days. I have too many projects going to spend that much time fishing anymore, (dang it!).


----------



## blindkiller85

I'm out usually 1-2 times a month around local lakes. Generally don't do any worse than 2 fish, but it's been known to happen. 

One time me and a buddy called it a day after 7 hours of fishing, no fish, no bites, and a bald eagle swooped down grabbed a fish. We tossed the rods down and said we quit.


----------



## funlad3

I fish. A lot. When I can. I should be going on a trip rather soon actually! I just need to find out when. Up in Wisconsin, there are some three foot long six inch wide eight inch fat carp. Wow. Hopefully this year, I finally catch a northern. There should be some by you too Cossie!


----------



## blindkiller85

I've never had the pleasure of a northern pike. Granted they don't live down in FL naturally but I have fished up north. Closest I've had were some 2 1/2 ft long chain pickerel that I'm lucky that there's a few lakes that have them here.

You guys up north do have a hell of an advantage when it comes to carp though. The size of them that I've seen caught in upstate NY, Michigan, etc is insane.


----------



## funlad3

That's because their metabolism is lower, so they live longer, and grow bigger. You guys still have the advantage with Large Mouths though! A teacher at my school has a mounted Floridian (My favorite word!) that's bigger than almost any bass I've seen here. I'm the jealous one.


----------



## burninrubber390

yea do a good bit of fishing when its not so freakin cold out lately only been going for flathead catfish due to the fact that one the fish commision wants them killed off due to them being non-natives and eating all other fish in the system. you ask me there bad as piranha. Biggest last year was only 25 in hoping to double that this year 

and dads biggest last year 40in and weighed in at 35+lbs


----------



## blindkiller85

Flat heads are fun, so are blue cats. Reeled in a 30 pound last time I was fishing in the ohio and a 40 lb blue cat. Was about 6 years ago now.



funlad3 said:


> That's because their metabolism is lower, so they live longer, and grow bigger. You guys still have the advantage with Large Mouths though! A teacher at my school has a mounted Floridian (My favorite word!) that's bigger than almost any bass I've seen here. I'm the jealous one.


Some of the different breeds of carp up north don't live down here. None the less because of our year round higher temperature its harder to catch carp because of the abundance of vegetation. As far as large mouth's yea we have a bit of an advantage. But, nothing compared to texas.


----------



## TheOldSalt

The last time I went fishing, I caught 63 fish. I only quit because I was too tired from reeling them in so much. ( it was off a pier )
Hmm.
That was almost 11 years ago. I wonder what happened? I used to love to fish.


----------



## blindkiller85

Sounds like you lost interest from catching instead of fishing.


----------



## iheartfish:)

I love fishing! Haha, every summer, when there's no school, I spend like 5 days a week fishing.  I caught a 9 pound carp in Wisconsin Dells on the Wisconsin River while fishing for Crappies on minnows on 4 lb. test. :O And a 4 lb. drum on the Illinois River. And many, many other fish. Recently we went on the Fox Chain-O-Lakes (ice fishing) and caugt 20 Crappie in an hour during a pretty bad snowstorm. Aaahhhh, good times.


----------



## funlad3

Good fishing exists in its purest form in the Lac du Flambeau flowage. Last year when the water warmed up, there were TONS of large mouth cruising the shallows in crystal clear water. It was great, especially with my one type of power worm... Four one foot + bass in a day. Now that's fun.

TOS, were you catching Blue Gills? I hate all but the largest of them. THOSE can fight.


----------



## blindkiller85

Hah, that's a good point funlad. I forgot about my recent encounter with bluegills. Was before all the cold fronts started hitting FL and was using a 4 inch rapala joined lure (top water) and caught a blue gill that was nearly 10 inches long and about 6 inches tall. I couldn't believe it was a bluegill. I thought it was a bass like every other fish you catch with that lure and in that lake for that matter.


----------



## funlad3

I had a bluegill so large that when out of the water, it broke the line and fell on the pier! It wouldn't be that impressive except for the fact that the 12 inch fish stunned itself upon impact! When you're catching 'Gills, go big or go to a new spot!


----------



## blindkiller85

funlad3 said:


> I had a bluegill so large that when out of the water, it broke the line and fell on the pier! It wouldn't be that impressive except for the fact that the 12 inch fish stunned itself upon impact! When you're catching 'Gills, go big or go to a new spot!


When you're going bluegill though, when you're after the big ones, you have to catch all the little ones too. And then sometimes you get a bass. Had that happen sooo many times. I can't wait for spring to come around for going to the local lakes because I kid you not I about pooped myself at the amount of them that went by the boat going through a canal through chain lakes.

For 5 straight minutes, going through the entire canal. Hundreds upon hundreds upon hundreds swimming by. It was a constant stream of bluegills. Can't wait to get a nice can of night crawlers.


----------



## iheartfish:)

funlad3 said:


> When you're catching 'Gills, go big or go to a new spot!


Haha, completely agree! And I guess I can say same for any other fish, too.


----------



## TheOldSalt

No, not bluegills. These were saltwater fish, such as pinfish & skipjacks.


----------



## funlad3

Off to Google.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Heh. Coulda been worse. I could have said L-Y's, which is the southern gross mispronunciation of alewives.
Skipjack is the local name for Ladyfish.


----------



## funlad3

Ah! I get it! I have yet to go SW fishing, unless you count using spray cheese to attract reef fish in Hawaii! Or net fishing the tide pools! Now that I think about it, there are tons of sand sifter gobies in there. Tons.


----------



## blindkiller85

When it comes to pinfishing in canals. There's fun to be had. Alot more than you're thinking. Granted the one way I did it was that a canal was overloaded with them because a neighbor was feeding them close to a loaf of bread a day. I set up a trout line. Oh my word. I've never had to drag 50 irate fish in all at once from 3-8 inches long each.

Few weeks later I threw a new lure out that I had just bought for snook, 2nd cast I reeled in a 28" snook. Next cast my line was frayed and I failed to notice, off went the lure 50 feet away and sunk.


----------



## redpaulhus

I fish mostly saltwater - Cod, haddock, etc in the spring, and striped bass, fluke (summer flounder), bluefish and black seabass in the summer. 
I might go out on one of the winter codfish trips out of Rhode Island this year if we get a patch of warm weather, but I don't think its going to happen, so I'll be waiting until April, when they re-open the codfishing in the Gulf of Maine.
At that point, it's day trips out to Stellwagen bank, fishing in around 100' of water. Later (late May) I'm going out on a 3day trip, possibly to George's Bank or maybe Cashes Ledge - where we may end up fishing in 250' - 300' of water :mrgreen:

Here's a pollack I caught last spring, weighed about 26# :










After the cod/haddock/pollack season, I'll mostly be fishing the shallower water of southeastern Massachusetts, and I'll be releasing most of what I catch.


----------



## blindkiller85

Nice catch!


----------



## blindkiller85

Phone camera quality isn't that great but here's the best catch of the day. Roughly 7lbs


----------



## COM

I love going fishing! I've only ever done saltwater fishing and don't intend on stopping any time soon. I love going out for Fluke. Second favorite would be Striped Bass. In 2007 I won a small prize for catching the biggest Blue Fish in the New York portion of Long Island Sound. In 2008 my dad and I went out on a charter boat with a few other guys and in about 4 hours the 8 of us on the boat had brought in roughly 500 lbs (no joke) of Striped Bass and Blue Fish from just off Block Island.

This summer I want to try fishing for Tuna.


----------



## daniel89

I caught a 39" spot tail bass on accident once


----------



## blindkiller85

Pretty cool thing happened today while fishing. 

Friend caught a 20 pound carp on a shiner. 

I caught my first freshwater needle fish. 

Unfortunately, no pictures as I wasn't expecting anything worthy of photo's.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Our local rivers have those little freshwater flounders that you see in the hobby in them, but in the wild they get quite large. I recently went to the Yellow River to try to find some of those cool utterly transparent naked sand darters for a buddy, but I found a big pile of leftover skinned founders that someone had cleaned. They had themselves a nice little feast from all those 8 inchers. It's hard to look at the little guys in your tank and picture them at that size, isn't it?


----------



## blindkiller85

My recent catch is off to the taxidermist. 9 pound 14 ounce bass, weighed when I pulled it out of the water. By the time it made it to the taxidermist though, it only weighed 1 once shy of 8 pounds. But, it's huge, I'm happy. Onto the picture!

Please excuse me being topless, we were rained on just prior to getting the boat back on the truck.


----------



## I catch my own

I love fishing, to me fish were meant for either eating, or enjoying them in a tank..In fact, most of the fish I had in my SW tank were caught using small barbless hooks, as I don't scuba dive, and here in CA there are too many regulations on the use of seines and other nets.


----------



## TheOldSalt

You really should take up diving. There's a whole new world for you to explore.


----------



## blindkiller85

The fish I caught










And it after the taxidermist. But, before you ask why is it shiny, well that's a plastic coating on the whole thing to keep it at it's color for life. And it makes dusting it a breeze and I can hose it down if it gets too nasty.


----------



## lohachata

nice lookin bass killer.....you should smallies...they are a blast...


----------



## blindkiller85

Being in Florida, there really aren't any options for small mouth bass. They just aren't here unless they were put here, like okechobee or some of the more northern lakes in FL. Being in Orlando, yeah, no options haha.

Have been up in Southern Indiana and got into a school of them suspending over and around a log though. That was fun. 10 small mouths in about 30 minutes. Fun as can be.

Or if you mean smallies as in smaller largemouth, well I have about 50 pictures from last month from all the ones I caught lol.


----------



## webma

Sometimes I travel to the sea nearby with my family and then we go fishing there. We borrow the whole equipment and after we fished enough, we cook it at the same place. It's a real nice sunday trip. 
But it's really funny to talk about this in a fish lovers forum  Well I won't eat my fishs at home, therefore it's OK


----------



## BlueStar

I do fishing and that’s my favorite hobby too but I don’t own one of those great machines. Your one looks great and so powerful.


----------



## blindkiller85

BlueStar said:


> I do fishing and that’s my favorite hobby too but I don’t own one of those great machines. Your one looks great and so powerful.


Thank you, it gets up to 45mph pretty easily with three guys a full 28 gallon livewell and all the gear, gas, drinks. With just me in it alone I've had it up to 55 no prob. Great boat, handles a little weird when turning though, my 88 cajun was better handling but only a 60 horse motor, and really beat up and out of shape.


----------

